# can I leave chicks with mother?



## clee3196 (Jun 1, 2013)

Do I have to take newly hatched chicks away from mother and put into an artificial brooder? Or can o just leave them with the mother? Will they survive? Will the mother help them eat and drink?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

The mother is capable of raising them, but some broodies just aren't very good moms. They get bored of their babies.You might lose some chicks if you let her try to take care of her own chicks. On the other hand, it's less work for you and it's the natural way to do it.


----------



## clee3196 (Jun 1, 2013)

Its a silky and she has been on the eggs non stop so she should probably be a good mom right? I have a book about chickens and it says that silkies are great mothers.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Like said before, just depends on the hen. Some just like the sitting aspect, some like to raise chicks (and I have two of those that steal babies to raise). Go ahead and give it a shot. You may want to put momma and babies in a small to medium cage for now though so you can watch them interact.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

They may need to be seperated from the flock... it depends on your chickens though.


----------

